# MAC Samples



## bethanie (Oct 21, 2009)

How much are MAC samples in the UK counters?


----------



## dietcokeg (Oct 21, 2009)

samples are free...they have no problem givig you a sample of something you want to try out. it shouldnt cost you anything


----------

